# Oh No!! Not ONO.es



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I'm having a major nightmare at the moment, and it would happen too late to visit the office. 

My internet and cable tv are via Ono, we set it up about 4 years ago and got the very basic TV and internet package, which was ok at the time. 

Over 6 months ago, we some how acquired a whole list of extra channels, I can only assume since the lowest priced package for 2012 (which was already less than we contracted to pay) was for 70 channels (we originally contracted for only 40) that they upgraded us free. 

But tonight without warning we are back to the VERY basic 40, which seems to have a few we had even before the upgrade missing. I've tried to find out from their website which channels are included in the essentials package, but I'm having a nightmare trying to get any information. Added to which when I try to get into my account via the website, it keeps telling me I'm using the wrong password. I went through the screens to change the password and it just reports an error, over and over. 

I just wanted to know: 

- is anyone else having issues with ono.es at the moment, and are they similar to mine. 

- does anyone know what the packages are and where I can get the list of channels. 

- how on earth do I get into my account details since it keeps telling me my password is wrong but will not let me change it. 

- is there a number I can ring, out of office hours?


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

Did you sign into their website as customer before? I am thinking that if you haven't, then maybe you need to setup new account with password here: Alta en el Área de Cliente - ONO
It's just an idea to try  I am not sure if it helps.

I had to do this for orange. Initially I tried signing in and used the lost password, received a new one and kept trying and receiving errors. Later I realized and found a link that I need to register first in order to be able to sign in and use it.


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

The smallest tv package is called tv extra, and is 70 channels.
The other package got 100 channels (tv total).

Here is the list of the 70 channels.
TV extra - ONO


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Twain said:


> The smallest tv package is called tv extra, and is 70 channels.
> The other package got 100 channels (tv total).
> 
> Here is the list of the 70 channels.
> TV extra - ONO


Actually the smallest package is the TV Essential package, and I've since found out it has 40 channels. 


I have actually managed to get into the website, seems they had the wrong details listed as my sign in, I've since switched it to my email account and I can now get in fine. 

Don't bother calling the numbers listed on the website, they charge you a fortune a minute if you call from a mobile (bull **** it's free) and put you in a queue for between 15 and 20 minutes.


----------

